
A Tour of Xerox PARC - jl
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/12/a-tour-of-xerox.html
======
bayareaguy
According to Jim Gray, the UNDO mechanism of InterLisp (from Xerox) inspired
the transaction system of System-R (one of the first relational databases).

[http://books.google.com/books?id=S_yHERPRZScC&pg=PA575&#...</a><p>I think
he's talking about InterLisp-D in that section. Anyone know if earlier
versions had the same kind of UNDO?

------
plusbryan
"The library did have Founders at Work--because it wasn't checked out. :-)"

Oh, burn. Jessica, are you just going to take that?

~~~
edw519
Why check it out if you already own it?

------
alaskamiller
Oh, the glory days when people still did the R in R&D.

